# Exploto capacitor canal derecho amplificador....!!!!



## miotrocarajo (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola a todos, aqui estoy nuevamente para contarles que consegui dos parlantes de 80w y 8ohm para miampli kar mt-440 de 70w y 8 ohm, ahora lo que me sucedio...(ando con mucha mala suerte) fue que conecte los parlantes y luego de 3 o 4 minutos de estar funcionando el amplificador, exploto un capacitor del canal derecho, lo abri y vi que el que exploto es de 1000uf 50v y no era original (lo reemplazaron) pero el capacitor del canal izquierdo es de 500uf 50v, mi consulta es si le pongo uno de 500 o uno de 1000, exploto porque era de otro valor o porque aomejor estaba defectuoso?


----------



## tatajara (Feb 6, 2011)

Mira por qué no mejor te buscas el diagrama y subes unas fotos entonces te podremos ayudar mejor 
Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 7, 2011)

miotrocarajo dijo:


> Hola a todos, aqui estoy nuevamente para contarles que consegui dos parlantes de 80w y 8ohm para miampli kar mt-440 de 70w y 8 ohm, ahora lo que me sucedio...(ando con mucha mala suerte) fue que conecte los parlantes y luego de 3 o 4 minutos de estar funcionando el amplificador, exploto un capacitor del canal derecho, lo abri y vi que el que exploto es de 1000uf 50v y no era original (lo reemplazaron) pero el capacitor del canal izquierdo es de 500uf 50v, mi consulta es si le pongo uno de 500 o uno de 1000, exploto porque era de otro valor o porque aomejor estaba defectuoso?




Podrias decirme donde esta colocado ese capacitor? en la fuente? el la salida al parlante? o bien una fotito si no estas seguro!


----------



## Mavila (Feb 8, 2011)

te recomiendo que pongas a prueba el canal q funciona por un par de horas y si no revienta nada copia los componentes de este canal para el otro por que si el amplificador es estereo los dos canales tendran los mismos componentes con los mismos valores


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 8, 2011)

Si estaba mal soldado, tal vez entró en corto. Si es de la fuente puede haber estado defectuoso, o por ahí a mi me pasa que esos de más de 1000uf quedan cargados, y si no están bien agarrados cuando tocan nuevamente hacen un chispazo. 

Saludos


----------



## miotrocarajo (Feb 10, 2011)

gracias a todos por su respuestas, recien hoy voy a poder poner las imagenes que me piden del capacitor porque no tenia la camara en casa, me contacte con la persona que le hizo el cambio de ese capacitor y me dijo que le puso de 1000uf porque no se consiguen los de 500uf de 50v (dice que no es un valor standar, que el mas cercano es de 470uf), pero que el cuando lo puso lo probo dos horas funcionando y andaba....(lo dudo...) el amplificador actualmente los estoy usando con un solo canal y funciona perfecto.


----------



## aguevara (Feb 10, 2011)

Seguramente estaba conectado al contrario de su polaridad correcta, 1000uf 50v habla de un capacitor polarizado y la manera de que explote con todas las de la ley solo es invirtiendo la polaridad, porque cuando excedes su voltaje es seguro que se caliente y se abra, se infle se dañe pero no explota


----------



## cansi22 (Feb 10, 2011)

aguevara dijo:


> Porque cuando excedes su voltaje es seguro que se caliente y se abra, se infle se dañe pero no explota



yo puse un aparato que iba a 5v a 12v y catapum volaron 2 por los aires.


----------



## miotrocarajo (Feb 10, 2011)

bueno aca estan las imagenes, el capacitor esta puesto en donde estaba ya que yo lo habia sacado y por lo tanto no se si estaba bien su polaridad, como se puede ver en la imagen los dos canales tienen los mismos componenetes y el capacitor del canal izquierdo parece ser de 500uf y 50v no? y la pata mas larga es el negativo cierto?.


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

cansi22 dijo:


> yo puse un aparato que iba a 5v a 12v y catapum volaron 2 por los aires.



Pero se hinchan y se abren cuando excedes el voltaje. Explotan cuando se conectan al revés.


----------



## miotrocarajo (Feb 10, 2011)

en la imagen se ve que el capacitor esta un pocosalido, pero estaba todo salido, yo lo volvi a meter con la mano despues, osea se abrio por completo y tambien hizo ruido como que exploto

tengo entendido ademas que si lo conectas con la polaridad al reves no deberia funcionar...


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

Claro que no funciona si está al revés. Igualmente, cuando "explotan" salen todos esos papelitos brillantes por arriba. Es rara la forma que se te explotaron a vos. Puede haber otro problema ahí. Sigo sin entender por qué de un lado (el canal izquierdo) tiene en ese lugar otro valor de capacitor.. Por qué no lleva el mismo de los 2 lados? (digo el dorado de la izquierda y el azul de la derecha, que es el explotado)


----------



## miotrocarajo (Feb 10, 2011)

son distintos porque el que le cambio el capacitor antes no consiguio de 500 y le mando de 1000, solo por eso, pero deberian ser iguales, lo que provoco la rotura podria ser solo eso? el voltaje es el mismo 50v pero al ser de masyor frecuencia afecta en algo?


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

No, no afecta en nada. Es más capacidad de filtrado nada más. Está sobredimensionado, por lo que ahí no está el problema

(sigo viendo las fotos)


----------



## malesi (Feb 10, 2011)

miotrocarajo dijo:


> y la pata mas larga es el negativo cierto?.
> *Pues no es el positivo Le pusiste al reves.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

> tengo entendido ademas que si lo conectas con la polaridad al reves no deberia funcionar...


Entonces como vos mismo dijiste, Miotrocarajo, ese capacitor *no estaba funcionando*. Pero el amplificador probablemente sí funcionaba (capaz que mal, pero funcionaba sin el capacitor) y en un pico de tensión (porque seguro que trabaja con mucho menos de 50V) se quemó.

La raya negra que está dibujada en los capacitores es el negativo.

Saludos!

PD: Qué buena visión que tenés Malesi!


----------



## miotrocarajo (Feb 10, 2011)

malesi dijo:


> miotrocarajo dijo:
> 
> 
> > y la pata mas larga es el negativo cierto?.
> ...


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 10, 2011)

SI . Con eso arreglás el problema. Probablemente los que cambiaron el capacitor *NI LO PROBARON* después del arreglo. Hay cada chanta dando vueltas 

Si le ponés de 1000uF va a funcionar igual.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2011)

miotrocarajo dijo:


> Concluyen todos en que le tengo que poner uno de 500 uf de 50v no?


Ponele 470uF x 50V y listo. El que te dijo que no era un valor estándard tenía *algo *de razón: No es estándard hoy en día, pero hace 30 años si que lo era ...y venía con terminales axiales, cosa que ahora no existe...

PD: Es más...yo cambiaría los capacitores de *ambos canales*...


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 10, 2011)

Ese capacitor es el de bloqueo de DC no? digo, por la ubicacion que tiene en la placa, cerca de los TR de salida, o estoy viendo cualquiera?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 10, 2011)

Ni idea, pero es como muy chico para ser el de bloqueo de DC. Con carga de 8 ohms debería ser de mas de 2200 uF si fuera ese....a menos que ese ampli no tenga graves  . Con ese valor, me dá una frecuencia de corte de 40Hz (a -3dB)....muy como altísima...


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 10, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Ni idea, pero es como muy chico para ser el de bloqueo de DC. Con carga de 8 ohms debería ser de mas de 2200 uF si fuera ese....a menos que ese ampli no tenga graves  . Con ese valor, me dá una frecuencia de corte de 40Hz (a -3dB)....muy como altísima...



Si, son demasiados chicos, pero he visto amplis de antaño con valores mas o menos cercanos a esos (470uF) como bloqueo, Si Miotrocarajo nos pudiera decir donde va conectado, seria bueno.


----------

